# The best drying towel??



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

I’ve had my water magnet for years now and after many washes it’s starting to fail sadly. 
Which is the No.1 drying towel at the moment please? 
Thanks


----------



## dannygdesigns (Mar 16, 2015)

For me it’s got to be Klin Korea Large Duo Drying Towel nothing I’ve had before comes close.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Very subjective question as "best" in an individual choice and based on personal preference.

What are you drying? What size do you feel comfortable with as the massive ones are easier to drag on the floor, I only have a hatchback so 50cm X 70cm is fine

however I find a 1200gsm towel to be good for paint like this https://www.pure-definition.co.uk/deluxe-drying-towel-1200gsm

and a waffle weave best for glass.
http://www.halfords.com/motoring/car-cleaning/sponges-brushes-buckets/meguiars-water-magnet-microfiber-drying-towel?cm_mmc=Google+PLA-_-Car+Cleaning-_-Sponges,+Brushes+&+Buckets-_-232918&istCompanyId=b8708c57-7a02-4cf6-b2c0-dc36b54a327e&istItemId=liwlqt&istBid=tztw&_$ja=tsid:94971|cid:865695745|agid:43902125175|tidla-327137100627|crid:202397318319|nw:g|rnd:8745318834110744181|dvc:c|adp:1o1|mt:|loc:1006563&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIkdXPv_vk2wIVSrTtCh0txQjrEAQYASABEgIZ3vD_BwE


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

I favour Gyeon soft dryer


----------



## garycha (Mar 29, 2012)

CG Wooly Mammoth Drying Towel has been my fav for a few years.

But the Gyeon Silk large drying towel has topped it for fav towel.


----------



## Atkinson91 (Oct 3, 2016)

16x24 rag master waffle or the twisted loop towel are my go tos! 

also the KKD silver backs are really good plush drying towels


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

using a fecks professor plush  its stuck together in the middle and doesnt pull apart like others


----------



## tehvlb (Mar 27, 2018)

have only ever used 1

https://liquidelementsuk.co.uk/products/silverback-xl-drying-towel

great price too


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

The 'red' MF drying towel (sorry, don't know the name of it) I purchased from In2Detailing some time ago trumps my Uber XL that I use to swear buy.

Anyone know which towel I'm on about?


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

Klin Korea Large Duo for me. Easily one of my best purchases.


----------



## archjuh (Jun 2, 2018)

Silverback kkd or liquid elements.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## djberney (Oct 2, 2016)

Like \Rian said, it depends what you're drying and what your taste is. I have a couple of The Drinker that I bought when they were on offer, but they haven't been out the box since I started using Klin. The small one does my C30 no bother, and I use a medium for my CRV. Can't imagine what you would use the large for unless you have a bus. Don't think I'll go back now, but that's just my experience


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

The drinker for me without a doubt, will drink water off the whole of my car in one fell swoop. :detailer:


----------



## mawallace (Apr 18, 2017)

plus 1 for the drinker.


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

Another vote for the drinker just soaks up so much water 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

Klin Korea twisted .


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

dannygdesigns said:


> For me it's got to be Klin Korea Large Duo Drying Towel nothing I've had before comes close.


Another vote here, even me mum got one and loves it.


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Another for the klin duo. Best towel I've used. I do like a fluffy plush towel but find it takes more than 1 pass to get bone dry. The klin is 1 pass every time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

Kkd silverback


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ford8loke (Jan 11, 2016)

Been using the Gyeon silk dryer now for a couple of years. Works great for me so haven't felt the need to look at others.


----------



## Scotie (Aug 24, 2016)

KKD Silverback for me. Had one for over a year and still looks and feels brand new.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

nbray67 said:


> The 'red' MF drying towel (sorry, don't know the name of it) I purchased from In2Detailing some time ago trumps my Uber XL that I use to swear buy.
> 
> Anyone know which towel I'm on about?


You mean the Korean twisted pile towel, which is orange btw 

I agree, it's the best towel I've used to date.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

neilmcl said:


> You mean the Korean twisted pile towel, which is orange btw
> 
> I agree, it's the best towel I've used to date.


Red is the new orange!! :lol::lol::lol:

Cheers pal.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks for all the posts. Appreciated. 
The towel would be used to try 2 cars one after each other but don’t want it to possibly touch the floor. I’ll have a look at Kiln.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

95% of the time I use my DI vessel, but I have a few cloths. 
My favourite is the monster microfibre purple one that CYC sell, but i also use and rate the wooly mammoth


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

wyliss said:


> Thanks for all the posts. Appreciated.
> The towel would be used to try 2 cars one after each other but don't want it to possibly touch the floor. I'll have a look at Kiln.[/
> 'Scuse me an ex-pat Scouser gives you advice in post #4 and u totally ignore it?
> You better get yourself in the Charity Raffle or the kitten will be round to sort u out pal - we know where u live :devil:


----------



## ad_182_uk (Mar 2, 2014)

Ate people patting or gentley dragging the klin korea? I find it leaves wash marring when dragged...


----------



## Wash monster (May 25, 2016)

I’ve been using the gtechniq mf4 for the last few weeks I really like it and it’s the right size for me


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

ad_182_uk said:


> Ate people patting or gentley dragging the klin korea? I find it leaves wash marring when dragged...


I drag it and don't get any marring, have you washed it?


----------



## ad_182_uk (Mar 2, 2014)

beatty599 said:


> I drag it and don't get any marring, have you washed it?


Yes washed. Doesnt feel as soft as say a carpro boa - is this normal? Its either the towel or the microfibre madness washmitt. But looking at the uniform marring i reckon its the drying towel.

I use it slightly damp etc but always leaves marks that can be seen under the sunlight.


----------



## alanr (Mar 11, 2012)

Gyeon silk dryer


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Rag Company Twistress:thumb:


----------



## Pinny (Dec 15, 2016)

Klin towels..

Available from andy at cyr or nick at excel:thumb:


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

I’ve got a drinker towel but I’ve also now got a big yellow from Jeff at prestige which I’m very impressed by although the only issue with that is I need another as I can’t dry both cars with one towel so end up going back to the other one.


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

The Purestar duplex twist will do two cars , fantastic towel .

Mark


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

I'd love a penny for every time this is asked on here:wall:

I like to pat dry and no love of the heavy thick towels personally.
The Gtechniq MF4 is perfect for me and my preferred method.
Costs a tenner.
Absorbs well.
Easy to wring out if needed, but it will do a whole car.
Light and easy to use.
Easy to wash and dry.
I have two and only get to use one. Blinding value 10/10.:thumb:


----------



## Coupe25 (Feb 11, 2017)

Wilkos own brand


----------



## olibooth (Feb 18, 2012)

I've just bought and used the other day a AF aqua deluxe. 
first time I've used a drying towel and was very surprised how good they are.
dryed my CR-V not problem and didn't feel wet afterwards.


----------



## Josh0109 (Jul 21, 2012)

+1 for the AF drying towel. 
Can be found in Halford for £10 when on offer.


----------



## Deano9 (Sep 3, 2013)

I've just ordered my AF aqua deluxe from Halfords. £10.36. Couldn't not at that price.


----------



## Deano9 (Sep 3, 2013)

Josh0109 said:


> +1 for the AF drying towel.
> Can be found in Halford for £10 when on offer.


As is the case now!


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

I use the Liquid Elements Silverback - superb towel and drys two cars comfortably.


----------



## detailR (Jul 23, 2016)

I've been using Work Stuff Beast and Monster towels for a few mo this now and love them. 


The Beast is super plush and great for protected cars.
Monster is a twisted fiber. It seems to work really well for unprotected cars.


----------



## simc40 (Mar 14, 2019)

*Just bought one..*



Deano9 said:


> As is the case now!


I've just got one of the AF towels today from Halfords, cost me a few pence over £10.. quick question though.. it has quite a bit of fluff on it.. I'm guessing I need to wash it first? What's the best way to wash and what detergent do you guys use?


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Any non bio liquid will do the job.


----------



## Mike206 (May 25, 2008)

I've really been impressed with the GYEON Q2M Silk Dryer. By far the best drying towel I've used.


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

Stoner said:


> I use the Liquid Elements Silverback - superb towel and drys two cars comfortably.


Agreed :thumb:


----------



## ODONO (May 9, 2013)

Been trying to find these online Klin Korea Duo or Evo Drying Towel, Med and Small in red seems out of stock everywhere anyone know where to get them please.


----------



## vindroid (Nov 20, 2015)

Carpro dhydrate


----------



## Raj24v (Aug 24, 2014)

nbray67 said:


> The 'red' MF drying towel (sorry, don't know the name of it) I purchased from In2Detailing some time ago trumps my Uber XL that I use to swear buy.
> 
> Anyone know which towel I'm on about?


I use this same towel too and trying to buy another again but no idea how or where to get one?!?


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Gyeon SilkDryer wins hands down for me!


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

My Uber, still going strong 1800gsm the new Edgeless AF Black Duo are fantastic small yet very effective. I have less residual water on my car, so 1ozs of Tango on my SUV soon dry.

John Tht.


----------

